

How the FDA Reviews Proposed Drug Names [pdf] - aclimatt
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/DrugSafety/MedicationErrors/ucm080867.pdf

======
aclimatt
Of potential interest, you can actually request a copy of the source code for
the program they use for name analysis.

